# Show me your Luminox wrist shots



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Preferably Luminox 8362, or Luminox 8352


----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Disclaimer: I suck at taking pictures of watches.

This is my 1888 Field Chrono. Its 47mm on a 9" wrist. Crappy cell phone camera FTL.









This is a 3604 Titanium Navy Seal. 43mm on stupid 9" wrist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Great, thanks for the shots


----------



## Faith and Grace (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

here's my Luminox 8362 on my 7.5 wrist
it's on a Ted Su dive strap 
This watch is a keeper for me - especially on this strap


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

1848 Field Alarm Chrono on a 6.75" wrist. b-)


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)




----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I find it both sad and amusing that those 42mm 1848's look the same on your wrists as my 47mm 1888. I hate my wrists....


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Luminox 1888 with a rubber strap from eBay: http://jui.cc/Sx 
... I don't want to mess up the nice leather strap.. this rubber one is pretty good quality actually!


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Some of mine (Traser included too) ;-)


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

Luminox 3057 used almost exclusively for fishing semi-hardore at night (the hardcore swim with sharks)


----------



## Imavol (Dec 11, 2010)

3102 on a Zulu


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## markinmad (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

mikeynd said:


> View attachment 404152


My all time favorite Luminox! This is the Omega X-33 equivalent in my book!! Here is my SR-71 series Luminox, I want to get your model SOON! I'm shopping for the best price now because Luminox discontinued them and they are hard to find!


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Got another rubber strap from ebay, different kind... LOVE the way it looks on the 1888.
(The watch looks a bit exaggerated on this pic for some reason, it doesn't really look that gigantic in real life.)


----------



## oRAirwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like the way that strap looks on there. I think I am going to buy one of those. Is that silicone or real rubber?


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

oRAirwolf said:


> I really like the way that strap looks on there. I think I am going to buy one of those. Is that silicone or real rubber?


I think it is silicone, feels real smooth though... here is the link:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180680646610/


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Lets try that link again....

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180680646610


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Original Series with Maratac 5 ring. Had the batter replaced in this sucker last year after 7.5 years of running strong. They say 3....psshhh.


----------



## Nuck Chorris (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

You might be interested in the comparison of brightness of tritium watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/four-tritium-watches-brightness-compared-567442-post4156280.html

Alan


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Precise said:


> You might be interested in the comparison of brightness of tritium watches.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/four-tritium-watches-brightness-compared-567442-post4156280.html
> 
> Alan


I've seen this thread. Great watches. I wish Luminox would adapt the T100 tritiums.

Although the tritiums on my BO Field watch seems okay..


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Not a great shot but here's my old 3100 I wore for years on patrol before picking up my GSAR in early 2007...Loved the nylon&velcro band, hated the silly Luminox and faux SEAL Trident things on the band.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Luminox 1888 Field Chronograph Alarm


----------



## Afrasay (Aug 11, 2011)

New...only last week


----------



## live311 (Nov 6, 2012)

My 1827 Field Day-Date and my Black Ops Carbon 8815 on my 6 1/2" wrist. Wish I could afford something from their Modern Mariner series to complete my collection. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

In support of this resurrected thread, 
here's my 8002 off the bracelet.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

I was playing around with the three watches at one time. The black out 3051 is very rugged and can handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## chesthing (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread illustrates to me why I've never bought a Luminox, the models I like are too big for my 6 3/4" wrists. Every watch in this thread looks great on large wrists, but they look like clown watches on the others.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

chesthing said:


> This thread illustrates to me why I've never bought a Luminox, the models I like are too big for my 6 3/4" wrists. Every watch in this thread looks great on large wrists, but they look like clown watches on the others.


This is touches on the whole "how big is too big" debate, which is ultimately a matter of personal taste. But I agree with you that Luminox has made many of their models too large, most now being 45mm. I have a 7-7.25 inch wrist and they look fine on me, but I hope they follow suit with the rest of the industry and start downsizing into the 40-43mm range.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

New beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

